
What is the correct percentage of single family zoning in Seattle? - mji
https://medium.com/@15kwhm2a/what-is-the-correct-percentage-of-single-family-zoning-in-seattle-7db6af731c21
======
Findeton
Zero. Don’t do zoning, just don’t regulate the market.

